#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Αλλαγή χρήσης σε χώρο τακτοποιημένο με 4178 με ενημέρωση φακέλου (Άρθρο 5 ΝΟΚ)

## P.A.

Καλημέρα,



Το ερώτημα είναι το παρακάτω:



Μπορεί  να αλλάξει χρήση ένας τακτοποιημένος χώρος με τον 4178/13 σύμφωνα με  τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5 του ΝΟΚ (δλδ χωρίς έκδοσης Άδειας Δόμησης  αλλά με ενημέρωση)?



Το ''νομίμως υφιστάμενα ''  εμφανίζεται στην παράγραφο 3 του εν λόγω άρθρου ενώ οι παράγραφοι 1 και  ιδιαίτερα η παράγραφος 2 που αναφέρει την ενημέρωση δεν αναφέρει το  ''νομίμως υφιστάμενα''.



Εννοείται ότι ο χώρος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως έχει τακτοποιημένος.



Έχει συναντήσει κάποιος  κάτι ανάλογο?



Ευχαριστώ

----------

